# My own iwagumi scape



## steveno (14 Oct 2013)

Hello All,

After being a avid follower of every bodies journals and learn so much, I thought it was high time I started a journal myself.

I've had a few attempts at putting a scape together in the pass but none have really turned out very well and typically result in me tearing down and starting over, but isn't that part of the fun I guess. 

Here my latest attempt (currently 2.5 weeks old) hopefully it turns out better than the previous ones.










Current setup:

120l Optiwhite tank (purchased very cheaply from ebay, as can be seen by the crappy silicon joints)
Inline diffuser connected to C02 fire extinguisher connected to timer (4-5 BPS, and set to come on 1.5 hour before lights on)
TetraTec External EX1200
Hydor ETH External Thermal Heater
2x AquaRay GroBeam 1000 ND suspended approx. 250mm from top of tank, connected to timer (set to turn on for 7 hours a day).
Glass intake and lilly pipe
C20 drop checker, with Neutro Bromo Blue solution purchase from Aqua Essentials, current gives a lime green reading but is quite difficult read given the color isn’t very strong.
Air stone with timer to provide additional oxygen at night
Substrate: ADA Aqua Soil Amazonia (with year old power sand underneath)

Hardscape: Seiryu stone & some drift Wood (which has some Fissidens fontanus still attached)

Plants: HC, Pogostemon helferi, Echinodorus uruguayensis, Anubias nana bonsai, a single Moss ball and some a couple other plants I’ve forgotten the names of, that I’ve carried over from my many previous scape.

Current livestock:  3 Otos, 2x black neon tetras (remaining fish from previous scape), 6 amano shrimp & 3x assassin snails (in there following a huge outbreak of snails, Prob over feeding)

It initially started as a simple iwagumi scape, with the substrate banked up quite high and quite low in front, but this substrate keep rolling back down even thou there was support.

I recently added the drift wood and planted up that corner of the tank, I plan on attaching some Riccardia Chamedryfolia to the wood which I have ordered from a seller on ebay.

Would have loved to have tried a dry start and give the technique that George tried on his amazing TMC signature scape to grow moss, but unfortunately had some leftover livestock and no other tank to put them in, as the misses won’t let me have another tank in the house. Lol...

Once the HC fills in I plan on added some small schooling fish, something like Chilli Rasboras, thou am defiantly open to suggestions.

As suggested the scape isn’t very old, so happy to take on any suggestions or advise that will improve my scape. I would love for the HC to cascade over the largest stone, any suggestion how i can achieve this?


----------



## Trevor Pleco (14 Oct 2013)

Really like the rock formation, imo you don't need the big piece of wood... unless it's moved and creatively linked with the hardscape somehow..

Having two focal points on either side divides the tank and negates the flow of things....


----------



## NanoJames (14 Oct 2013)

Although I haven't tried them personally, I know plenty of folks on here are fans of the Ember Tetra. Your tank is more than big enough for them and they would add some nice colour to the tank which, I might say, looks brilliant! Once the HC fills in it should look really nice!
Cheers


----------



## Andy D (14 Oct 2013)

Trevor Pleco said:


> Really like the rock formation, imo you don't need the big piece of wood.



I am far from an expert but I agree. The wood seems out of place.


----------



## George Farmer (14 Oct 2013)

Nice set-up and promising start.

Consider losing the wood or at least moving it so it doesn't distract so much. It's out on a limb over there all lonely on the right.  Maybe try integrating it with the lovely rockwork you have.


----------



## Trevor Pleco (15 Oct 2013)

George Farmer said:


> Nice set-up and promising start.
> 
> Consider losing the wood or at least moving it so it doesn't distract so much. It's out on a limb over there all lonely on the right. Maybe try integrating it with the lovely rockwork you have.


 


great minds think alike ...


----------



## steveno (15 Oct 2013)

Thxs for all the suggestion so far, I've taken the wood out as everyone suggested, and looks so much better without...simple is best. In previous scape i tended to added to much when it not needed resulting in unbalanced scape, that's one of the great thing about starting this journal. 

I going to endeavor to just keeping HC and Anubias nana bonsai (i love this plant) in this scape, but as you seen i have a tendency to start added stuff. I just need to find a new home for other plants as don't  have another tank. I upload a new picture when i get home from work.



NanoJames said:


> Although I haven't tried them personally, I know plenty of folks on here are fans of the Ember Tetra. Your tank is more than big enough for them and they would add some nice colour to the tank which, I might say, looks brilliant! Once the HC fills in it should look really nice! Cheers


 
I not planning on added all fish just yet, but will consider Ember Tetra when the time comes, i want fish to small hence why i was considering Rasboras, my LSF have some Vietnamese cardinal in and they look great.


----------



## steveno (15 Oct 2013)

Heres a quick shot of the scape with the wood removed...





def. improvement, but need to relocate the white rock as looks out of place... the plants in corner will be relocated soon...  thanks for looking...


----------



## steveno (19 Oct 2013)

Apologies for crappy photo, taken using my iphone camera.

Quick update since minor rescape, i've relocated the stone furthers on the right to better sit with the other stones, the HC is filling out nicely thou the amino shrimps are do their best to uproot it, as are the assassin snails in their hunt for rouge snails, I also taken to set snail traps in the evening both of which seem to be working as snail numbers seem to have lessen.

I have replant the Echinodorus tenellus i initial had in the corner to the back of the tank which hopefully get some height and provide a bit of backdrop to the scape.

Some minor surface algae in tank surface but easily removed, I also have recently starting having a issue with surface scum, I think it may be due to me reducing the C02 as I was concerned I was gassing my livestock a bit to much. I have since dialed it back a little which should hopefully reduce the surface scum. 

I'm keeping the corner of the tank planted until the HC has filled out some more, which should hopefully take care of any excess nutrients.

I am considering installed a white background to back of tank which should help bring out the greens a little more, thou would consider any other suggestions...

As always please don't hesitate to comment and offer advise.

I should really rename this journal, can anyone tell me how i can go about this.


Thanks for taking time to view.


----------



## Lindy (19 Oct 2013)

When you go into the journals forum, in the same box as your journal title there is 'edit' to the farthest right. Click on this and you can do what you like to your title


----------



## steveno (19 Oct 2013)

ldcgroomer said:


> When you go into the journals forum, in the same box as your journal title there is 'edit' to the farthest right. Click on this and you can do what you like to your title


 
Hello Idcgroomer, thxs for the help...


----------



## steveno (2 Nov 2013)

Hello again,

Being spend quite abit of time on my newly setup shrimp tank, but though I would provide a short up-date on this tank.



 

 

HC is fill out thou is a little leggy, so have been gently pressing down, I only wish it would spread faster, it is however nice to see it pearling.

I recently trimmed and replanted the Ammania SP Bonsia, which should hopefully recover.

The Echinodorus tennellus seem to have recovered from their relocation and have recently started sending out runners.

i seem to have resolve the surface scum issues, i relocated my inline diffuser to allow a bit more time for C02 to dissolve in pipes before entering tank, i have also taken to lifting lilly pipe at night to aerate tank and pull down surface scum. I'm also thinking of replacing the purigen in the filter as i sure it has expired.

I removed the remaining corner plants and have ordered a couple pots of HC to fill in that area, to my surprise I found a single cherry shrimp, I added these about a year ago in a previous scape and assumed they had all dead or been eaten. I might add a few more as he/she looks pretty lonely.





The number of snail have drop significantly, I still however still managed to pick out 20 of them this morning, so guess still got a long way to go.

The Amano’s seem to be doing a great job keeping algae under control, thou i getting a a little surface algae which is easily removed.

I have resisted the temptation of adding any additional livestock, but will once HC has filled out.

I am planning a applying a frost back to tank, this should help make tank stand out a bit more.

As always thanks for taking time to view, comment and suggestion always welcome.


----------



## Brian Murphy (2 Nov 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## steveno (3 Nov 2013)

Brian Murphy said:


> Looking good!


 

Thxs Brian,

It still got a long way to go, particularly with the carpet, would have loved to done a DSM for the HC but unfortunately had some live stock and nowhere to relocated at the time. Thou i have recently start a low tech Shrimp tank which i am trying a DSM to attached Moss to wood, using the same method you used on your setup. Hows your two setup coming along i note you haven't posted an update for awhile.


----------



## Brian Murphy (4 Nov 2013)

steveno said:


> Thxs Brian,
> 
> It still got a long way to go, particularly with the carpet, would have loved to done a DSM for the HC but unfortunately had some live stock and nowhere to relocated at the time. Thou i have recently start a low tech Shrimp tank which i am trying a DSM to attached Moss to wood, using the same method you used on your setup. Hows your two setup coming along i note you haven't posted an update for awhile.


 
Still having issues with my 5ft tank which I think is down to the substrate being full of dirt and no CEC happening at all so the roots are just rotting away.  It looks like I get very little growth if any from anything that is planted into the substrate, even though I'm adding ferts and Co2.  The smaller tank was taken apart as I wasn't happy with it and getting no feedback from anyone so I took it that it was far from good.  I knew it anyway and it was done on a whim, but I have just recently rescaped it on friday past and will start a journal on when I start seeing some growth and I am happy with it.


----------



## steveno (7 Nov 2013)

Hello Guys,

I wondering if anyone could offer some advice, I think I have an issue with flow in my tank, I current have a Tetratec EX1200 for my 120l tank which should be providing sufficient water changes. My substrate and hardscape is banked quite on one side with my lilly pipe and intake located on the same side.



 



I have noticed the HC that I have planted on top of the slope behind the rocks, which is also directly under my lilly pipe, is growing quite leggy and isn’t spreading as fast as the other locations despite being higher and thus received higher level of light. I don’t believe it’s a c02 or ferts issue as other area in the tank the HC is much healthier (thou not spreading as fast as I would like...lol.)





I think I could resolve by relocating my Lilly pipes to the other side of tank that as it would be easier to get water current to move down the slope rather than up as I currently have set up, but I am reluctant to reposition pipe work as it would make pipework much more visible and with a 5 year old more likely to be tampered with.

I'm currently look at the Hydor Koralia Nano 900, but wondering where would be the best position to to install to improve flow so that reaches the top of the slope and behind the rocks?

Any suggestion would be welcome.

The floater plants have recently been added and are there temporally and will be relocated to my other tank once I have finished the DSM on that tank.


----------



## tim (7 Nov 2013)

Hi steveno, nice scape. I know you don't think its co2 but ime it's always co2 related, the plant group you mention is higher in the tank so more par requires more co2, the koralia is a good way of increasing flow and can be placed in various positions to aid flow but on the same side as your Lilly pipe facing the same way would yield the best results. Hope this help.


----------



## steveno (7 Nov 2013)

tim said:


> Hi steveno, nice scape. I know you don't think its co2 but ime it's always co2 related, the plant group you mention is higher in the tank so more par requires more co2, the koralia is a good way of increasing flow and can be placed in various positions to aid flow but on the same side as your Lilly pipe facing the same way would yield the best results. Hope this help.


 
Thxs Tim, Initially my thoughts were to locate the power head on the opposite side of tank pointed toward inlet  but will I'll consider locating in the same position as the lilly outlet, it dose actually make sense...

Tnxs again Tim


----------



## steveno (16 Nov 2013)

Update time:

Quite a few changes to setup:

Change filter media recently: replaced one of the compartment media foam pads and  with 1L of ADA Bio Rio, also replace expired purigen with 100ml purigen bag.
Added Hydro Koralia 900 to improve flow as wasn't get much flow behind rocks.

Now using only ADA ferts - ADA Blighty K, ADA Blighty step 1, ADA Green Gain.

And most recently i have added a Twinstar Nano, (please read Twinstar 'what is it' journal).





HC is really filling out, Ammania SP Bonsia have fully recovered, and flow very much improved. Having some minor algae on rocks, echinodorus and also below substrate (which I'm not sure to how to remove without disputing substrate) but hopefully the Twinstar will assist.

Given as HC is filling out nicely will be added some schooling fish very soon, just need to make up my mind which fish to add, was thinking about 20-30 Boraras Brigettae as will add a bit of colour and will stay small but welcome to suggestions.

Thank for taking time to look...


----------



## Ady34 (10 Dec 2013)

Hi steveno,
really like the rock layout and plant choice, you've achieved a great sense of scale and a very nice looking scape


----------



## steveno (11 Dec 2013)

Ady34 said:


> Hi steveno,
> really like the rock layout and plant choice, you've achieved a great sense of scale and a very nice looking scape


 
Thanks Ady , the scape has moved since that pic, i have cut down the echinodorus (the high flow was both pulling the plant out of substrate and bending the leafs so much that they snapped ),  so recently planted some pearl grass to the back of tank at each corner, which should hopefully will get full and bushy so i can shape. I have also added a large shoal of cardinal tetras (30) which is prob overstocking, but with twinstar adding nano bubble I've not notice any fish needing to go to surface or grasping. The twinstar has also resolved my algae below my substrate issue. I will hopefully upload some current pics on the week end.


----------



## James D (11 Dec 2013)

Looks good mate, makes me wish I'd gone for a hardscape like that! I'm getting myself a twinstar and a rescape for christmas.


----------



## steveno (11 Dec 2013)

James D said:


> Looks good mate, makes me wish I'd gone for a hardscape like that! I'm getting myself a twinstar and a rescape for christmas.


 
Thxs James, since installing the twinstar maintenance has become a breeze . Looking for to reading about your rescape, will you be doing another Iwagumi?

Some update photos taken a few minutes...




 

 



As you can see the HC is still filling out, but got some really good depth in places. The pearl grass was only planted a a week ago so will take some time to fill out, I'm going to be replanting cuttings to increase density.


----------



## Bradleyh91 (13 Dec 2013)

This has turned into a stunning scape congratulations!


----------



## Martin in Holland (13 Dec 2013)

plant look good...scape look great...nice light....and a Twinstar (which is also on my wish list)...


----------



## James D (13 Dec 2013)

That's looking even better now it's filled in, really nice SteveO! 



> Thxs James, since installing the twinstar maintenance has become a breeze . Looking for to reading about your rescape, will you be doing another Iwagumi?


 
So far my only plans are for more rocks and more height, hopefully more like a canyon or 'mountain-scape' (but definately not a diorama).  That's why I'm after a Twinstar - less toothbrushing on the rocks.


----------



## Trevor Pleco (13 Dec 2013)

Has really come on hugely, well done !


----------



## darren636 (13 Dec 2013)

I'm gonna tell you exactly what this scape is

PUKKA.


----------



## steveno (13 Dec 2013)

Thanks fro teh positive comments chaps... Although cant take all teh credit, the advise i have received here has been invaulable, also the twinstar has made it alot easier as well.



James D said:


> That's looking even better now it's filled in, really nice SteveO!
> 
> So far my only plans are for more rocks and more height, hopefully more like a canyon or 'mountain-scape' (but definately not a diorama).  That's why I'm after a Twinstar - less toothbrushing on the rocks.


 
James if you haven't already order you twinsatr, Freashwater shrimp are selling for £120, in stock, take while it hot! when i oreder mine it arrive the following day!


----------



## Rob P (13 Dec 2013)

Wow, the price is dropping fast on those things! lol


----------



## James D (13 Dec 2013)

Cheers mate!


----------



## Ian Holdich (13 Dec 2013)

Wow! How have I missed this one! 

Really well done, really well done!


----------



## Trevor Pleco (13 Dec 2013)

So you are evidently impressed with the Twinstar, seems I'm left no alternative but to take the plunge and get three of them for my jumbo and some damn spare diffusers for 14 months time, there goes the Xmas budget


----------



## steveno (13 Dec 2013)

Trevor Pleco said:


> So you are evidently impressed with the Twinstar, seems I'm left no alternative but to take the plunge and get three of them for my jumbo and some damn spare diffusers for 14 months time, there goes the Xmas budget



Most certainly am, it really made it easy if me... I get them while their going cheaply, I paid £160 for mine... Diffuse are available yet, but you can pro-long life of diffuse if you clean regularly.


----------



## steveno (13 Dec 2013)

Ian Holdich said:


> Wow! How have I missed this one!
> 
> Really well done, really well done!



Thank you very much Ian...


----------



## martinmjr62 (13 Dec 2013)

Superb layout,simple but so effective. The growth in 2 months is really impressive. Well  done indeed
Might have a look at the twinstar as well 
Cheers
Martin


----------



## steveno (13 Dec 2013)

martinmjr62 said:


> Superb layout,simple but so effective. The growth in 2 months is really impressive. Well done indeed
> Might have a look at the twinstar as well
> Cheers
> Martin


 
Thxs Martin, actually almost 3 months... still very happy how quickly it has developed...


----------



## Jason King (23 Jan 2014)

this looks great steveno 

any updates?


----------



## steveno (23 Jan 2014)

Hello All,

I bit of a update, tank is running along nicely, my 'cuba' carpet is pretty fully filled out now, as has the star moss which is growing like crazy. It need cutting down weekly.The echinodorus at the back has also grown back as well! Also just before xmas i replace my glass intake pipe with another one that has a skimmer, it has working a treat... no more greasy film!

Maintenance is still pretty easy as well, aside from trimming the plants which can take a while to do as can removing cuttings, just a quick once over on glass and 30% water change.

Here some quick pics i have just taken.



 

 




To be honest i am now getting the itch to try some new, but am lacking in funds to do so , but i do have a almost unused bag of sand and am considering adding to scape, perhaps to the front corner? Any suggestions how i should go about doing would gratefully received

Cheers Guys!


----------



## Rob P (23 Jan 2014)

Beautiful mate


----------



## Jason King (23 Jan 2014)

This looks great steve  

Personally I would leave it as it is until you have the funds and plans for your next project.

Sent from my SM-T210 using Tapatalk


----------



## Curvball (23 Jan 2014)

Very impressive - well done.


----------



## Martin in Holland (24 Jan 2014)

You could make a stream 



Maybe extend it a bit more to the left foreground.....but it's just to give you an idea


----------



## Rob P (24 Jan 2014)

If you ever have any spare Ammania cuttings Steve...


----------



## aliclarke86 (24 Jan 2014)

Where did you get this inlet with skimmer?

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason King (24 Jan 2014)

Was just about to ask the same question aliclarke 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## steveno (24 Jan 2014)

Martin in China said:


> You could make a stream
> Maybe extend it a bit more to the left foreground.....but it's just to give you an idea


Hello Martin, for the suggestion, i like your suggestion, I'll put some thought in to it!



Curvball said:


> Very impressive - well done.


Thanks for the positive comment... 



Rob P said:


> If you ever have any spare Ammania cuttings Steve...


No Probs. Rob will let you know next time i any spare, actually only recently trimmed, so might be a while, thou.



aliclarke86 said:


> Where did you get this inlet with skimmer?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk





kisanjong said:


> Was just about to ask the same question aliclarke
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


 
The Glass inflow Surface skimmer was purchase off ebay:
Glass inflow Surface skimmer | eBay
Actually show it being used in Jimmy Dales tank - here a link to his journal: Little underwater garden. | UK Aquatic Plant Society
Like i said it really working a great, you can control the volume of water entering the skimmer by simply turning the dial on the bottom. I was a little concerned about buying glassware from HK but item arrive very quickly and undamaged. If you have a issue with surface film and want to maintain the minimised look i cant recommend it enough.


----------



## steveno (24 Jan 2014)

I would also like to add, that since installing i not had issue with shrimp or even fish entering the skimmer, as i have read about those using the Ehiem surface skimmer, the openings in the skimmer are to small to let fish or shrimp to enter. Looks a lot better too. 



 



To be fair i was considering getting the Ehiem device but re-considered after reading the issue people were experiencing.


----------



## aliclarke86 (24 Jan 2014)

Do you know how big the internal drop is? My tank is only 12" deep  looks like its rather large and I probably wouldn't get the skimmer in the water

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob P (24 Jan 2014)

Can't believe I already bought a cascade glass inlet for over 30 squid ready for the new tank lol

Should have waited...


----------



## steveno (24 Jan 2014)

aliclarke86 said:


> Do you know how big the internal drop is? My tank is only 12" deep  looks like its rather large and I probably wouldn't get the skimmer in the water
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


Hello Aliclarke, mine measures just over 10" (inches) from top of sucken cup and bottom of inlet, the skimmer adjust to the water level. So depending on depth of your substrate you might actually be able to install. i have teh 16/22 version. I wanted to installed at the back but my substrate was to high at the back.


----------



## aliclarke86 (24 Jan 2014)

Thanks Steve I don't think I would fit it in as substrate is close to 3 inches at the back and 2 at the front. I would end up with a filter full of dirt. Darn I guess I will have to deal with the eheim.

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## steveno (24 Jan 2014)

Rob P said:


> Can't believe I already bought a cascade glass inlet for over 30 squid ready for the new tank lol
> 
> 
> 
> Should have waited...


Another new tank, will you be doing a journal Rob?


----------



## Rob P (24 Jan 2014)

steveno said:


> Another new tank, will you be doing a journal Rob?



Probably will mate, got two to set up actually 

Low tech ADA mini M almost ready to go, and a custom 80x40x40 optiwhite that i need to build the cabinet for yet (and will replace my Roma125 eventually) so some time yet. 

Enjoying growing various plants algae free in the Roma just now, should give me some stock for the new tank


----------



## steveno (24 Jan 2014)

Rob P said:


> Probably will mate, got two to set up actually
> 
> Low tech ADA mini M almost ready to go, and a custom 80x40x40 optiwhite that i need to build the cabinet for yet (and will replace my Roma125 eventually) so some time yet.
> 
> Enjoying growing various plants algae free in the Roma just now, should give me some stock for the new tank


I look forward to reading your journey!


----------



## Tim Harrison (24 Jan 2014)

Fantastic...you've struck the right balance. I think you just need to maintain it as is...I'm gona have to think about getting one of those Twin Stars, at the very least they're becoming an essential Iwagumi accessory.


----------



## Antoni (25 Jan 2014)

Lovely scape! I don't know, how did I manage to miss this! The health of the plants is superb!


----------



## steveno (26 Jan 2014)

Troi said:


> Fantastic...you've struck the right balance. I think you just need to maintain it as is...I'm gona have to think about getting one of those Twin Stars, at the very least they're becoming an essential Iwagumi accessory.


Thxs Troi, the twinstar has certainly made maintenance a breeze...



Antoni said:


> Lovely scape! I don't know, how did I manage to miss this! The health of the plants is superb!


Thxs Antoni, loving your Wabi's considering doing one myself this year.


----------



## Antoni (26 Jan 2014)

Thanks mate! Give it a go! Wabi is fun!


----------



## Omegatron (3 Apr 2014)

I've missed this journal :S, its really looking great and healthy! gorgeous!


----------



## Paks (30 Nov 2014)

Gad ! The final form is really beautiful. Im jealy


----------

